# help create a chapter!!! nid hunters



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

so with the 6th ed here i fell it time to finally try to create my own chapter (sort of) i want to call them the Mantis Core there is already a mantis legions (bullocks) but my reason behind this is i want these guys to be the oppostire of my mantis nids, they excell at hunting the nids therefore they have adopted their colour scheme blitzkrieg tactics and markings as nid killers.

so what codex do you think would fit this army theme, bear in mind i already have a ultramarine armie, so id rather not use vannila, but here's my thoughts
1: vannila using vulkin 
2: blood angles
3: maybe space wolves

im leaning towards blood angels for the jump packs
any way what your thoughts...


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Well blood angels would be good for the numbers of flamers they can take, but call me crazy i'd much rather shoot a Nid from a long way away than try to beat it to death with my good for nothing chainsword? I'd take wolves, go crazy with heavy weapons and dual flamer squads.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

true, but i want them to appreciate the hunter killer attitude, so maybe the wolves might be the better dex , seeing how praying mantis's are cannibalistic,


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Though Wolves are generally better at the killing of the larger things (sagas and an abundance of storm shields), blood angels can field sternguard, in my view, sterguard are the best of the best when it comes to 'nid hunting.


----------

